# Wanted:  Myrtle Beach, April 19 - April 22



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 5, 2022)

Need Myrtle Beach April 19-22, 2 bedroom or larger (sleeps 5).


----------



## Brash54 (Mar 11, 2022)

Please message me if interested in 2 bedroom, 2 bath at HICV at South Beach, Apr 16 - Apr 23. Sorry, I can't do less than full week.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2022)

Brash54 - what is the price?


----------



## Brash54 (Mar 11, 2022)

[Deleted: See the price limit in red at the top of the page:  $800 per week.]


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 14, 2022)

Brash54 said:


> Please message me if interested in 2 bedroom, 2 bath at HICV at South Beach, Apr 16 - Apr 23. Sorry, I can't do less than full week.



Just seeing this now.  I never received a notification for it.  Can you message me with the price?


----------

